# Nick Saban Quote



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

One of the threads concerning the NC game a lot of people made the assertion that you have to win your conference to be in the NC game.  One person even stated that Saba said (in 2003) ""Anyone who doesn't win their conference, has no business playing in the national championship."

This is, however, not factual.  This is something going around the different message boads and forums yet no one can provide a link that verifies/confirms this "quote".  It is believed that another statement he made has been twisted around into the aforementioned "quote"; the actual statement is ""I don't think anyone will know who the legitimate national champion is unless all three teams in consideration get the opportunity to play one another."

This sounds more like a statement supporting the need for some type of playoff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> One of the threads concerning the NC game a lot of people made the assertion that you have to win your conference to be in the NC game.  One person even stated that Saba said (in 2003) ""Anyone who doesn't win their conference, has no business playing in the national championship."
> 
> This is, however, not factual.  This is something going around the different message boads and forums yet no one can provide a link that verifies/confirms this "quote".  It is believed that another statement he made has been twisted around into the aforementioned "quote"; the actual statement is ""I don't think anyone will know who the legitimate national champion is unless all three teams in consideration get the opportunity to play one another."
> 
> This sounds more like a statement supporting the need for some type of playoff.



I appreciate you clearing this up David.  We all knew better than to think Nick Saban ever said one thing and did another, contradicted his words with actions, or reversed course when it suited his interests.  

"I don't know how many times I have to say this.  I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> One of the threads concerning the NC game a lot of people made the assertion that you have to win your conference to be in the NC game.  One person even stated that Saba said (in 2003) ""Anyone who doesn't win their conference, has no business playing in the national championship."
> 
> This is, however, not factual.  This is something going around the different message boads and forums yet no one can provide a link that verifies/confirms this "quote".  It is believed that another statement he made has been twisted around into the aforementioned "quote"; the actual statement is ""I don't think anyone will know who the legitimate national champion is unless all three teams in consideration get the opportunity to play one another."
> 
> This sounds more like a statement supporting the need for some type of playoff.



I saw where that quote could not be confirmed also. Not saying that he did not say it but it has not yet been confirmed and really does not matter to anyone except LSU fans and those that hate Saban because he took the Bama job and is still there. I also watched his press conference yesterday and he made some good points about the BCS and which teams should play. The two best teams should play for the National Championship period. It does not matter what was accomplished or not accomplished during the year. Do LSU fans think that they should go even if they lose to UGA? If they lose they did not win the conference. Why is it that after the LSU/Bama game many LSU fans and their coach welcomed a rematch but now many fans don't. I am sure they would much rather play OSU. But can any of you tell me that OSU is a better team than Bama? They lost to an unranked opponent. They don't play in a conference title game. I do understand why LSU would rather play them.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sour Mash...  Yesterday's Whine...  On with the show...

Roll Tide Roll...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I appreciate you clearing this up David.  We all knew better than to think Nick Saban ever said one thing and did another, contradicted his words with actions, or reversed course when it suited his interests.
> 
> "I don't know how many times I have to say this.  I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."



Hmmm, can't stay on the subject matter, can we?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> This is, however, not factual.  .



No shocker there. That seems to be the observed modus operandi for those actually paying attention.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Hmmm, can't stay on the subject matter, can we?????



Sure.  One is absolutely pertinent to the other.

But if it pleases you, I'm actually in favor of Alabama getting in.

If UGA ever winds up in the same situation there will be precedent.  We'll probably still get hosed but here's hoping if that ever occurrs.

And even though I don't like it, you always, always come down on the side of the SEC.  Always.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Hmmm, can't stay on the subject matter, can we?????



Did you expect anything different?:nono:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Did you expect anything different?:nono:



See above post.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Did you expect anything different?:nono:



From some people, not really.  One would think that some responses are from liberal pinko democrats considering that said responses do no not pertain to the subject matter.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2011)

I will coin it as "Forum ADD"


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys no matter what I say you will find fault with it so it really doesn't matter at this point.  The wounds just run to deep.  That's your problem.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

You Bammers need to stop whining about quotes, links, and who said what.

LSU beat you once in Tuscaloosa, LSU will beat you again in New Orleans...

Bring it!


----------



## Drexal (Nov 29, 2011)

Saban is for "welfare nation football"... Bammers are "entitled".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You Bammers need to stop whining about quotes, links, and who said what.
> 
> LSU beat you once in Tuscaloosa, LSU will beat you again in New Orleans...
> 
> Bring it!



No one has mentioned LSU in this thread, why do you have to keep being so obnoxious, why can't you show just a little bit of class? You act like a punk teenager.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Miles is all about JJ... that's his quarterback.  Lee is a better QB to me, but JJ's feet bring a dimension to the O that Lee can't.


You are posting in the wrong thread nimrod


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You Bammers need to stop whining about quotes, links, and who said what.
> 
> LSU beat you once in Tuscaloosa, LSU will beat you again in New Orleans...
> 
> Bring it!



Bring it. That is what I am talking about. Hopefully we will get that shot and the corndogs will stop whining about it and posting quotes from 8 years ago that may or may not be legit.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> No one has mentioned LSU in this thread, why do you have to keep being so obnoxious, why can't you show just a little bit of class? You act like a punk teenager.



Actually they have. Please see the quote below:


fairhope said:


> I saw where that quote could not be confirmed also. Not saying that he did not say it but it has not yet been confirmed and really does not matter to anyone except LSU fans and those that hate Saban because he took the Bama job and is still there. I also watched his press conference yesterday and he made some good points about the BCS and which teams should play. The two best teams should play for the National Championship period. It does not matter what was accomplished or not accomplished during the year. Do LSU fans think that they should go even if they lose to UGA? If they lose they did not win the conference. Why is it that after the LSU/Bama game many LSU fans and their coach welcomed a rematch but now many fans don't. I am sure they would much rather play OSU. But can any of you tell me that OSU is a better team than Bama? They lost to an unranked opponent. They don't play in a conference title game. I do understand why LSU would rather play them.



I'm not being obnoxious. I'm just tired of Bama fans and their sense of "entitlement". Everyone other fan on this board knows exactly what I mean by that statement.

Hopefully, you will get your rematch. Because I am looking forward to seeing LSU beat your team AGAIN!

Now perhaps you should stop acting like a crotchety old sourpuss and stop calling other people names on here.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You are posting in the wrong thread nimrod



My bad... thanks.  And since we are throwing around disparaging terms... You ole Bammer!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Just out of curiosity Les, who do you think should be playing in the Championship game? Do you that Bama has earned their way in? Are we entitled based on where we are ranked?



Whoever the top two teams are in the final poll is who should play. 

Personally, I would love nothing more to watch LSU and Bama play down in New Orleans. 
I can't think of any other team that I would love to watch LSU beat in a championship game than Bama. 
That would be priceless...


----------



## maker4life (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I appreciate you clearing this up David.  We all knew better than to think Nick Saban ever said one thing and did another, contradicted his words with actions, or reversed course when it suited his interests.
> 
> "I don't know how many times I have to say this.  I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

maker4life said:


>



Oh my goodness.  Somebody with a sense of humor.  I didn't know such an animal still existed around here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually they have. Please see the quote below:
> 
> 
> I'm not being obnoxious. I'm just tired of Bama fans and their sense of "entitlement". Everyone other fan on this board knows exactly what I mean by that statement.
> ...



Only a select few are allowed to act like jerks if they choose.  The rest of us are supposed to "take it" and are wrong if we don't.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Only a select few are allowed to act like jerks if they choose.  The rest of us are supposed to "take it" and are wrong if we don't.



That sounds about right...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

Drexal said:


> You ole Bammer!



That I am


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Guys no matter what I say you will find fault with it so it really doesn't matter at this point.  The wounds just run to deep.  That's your problem.





South GA Dawg said:


> Only a select few are allowed to act like jerks if they choose.  The rest of us are supposed to "take it" and are wrong if we don't.



Sounds like someone needs to take their ball or maybe their pom poms, go home and get their nap.



Les Miles said:


> That sounds about right...



wonder if this lovefest will still exist Sunday...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Sounds like someone needs to take their ball or maybe their pom poms, go home and get their nap.
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if this lovefest will still exist Sunday...



Some fan-bases can get along, discussing the game, and winning and losing with dignity. 

Other fan-bases can't. They pout, whine, make excuses, and welch-out on bets...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some fan-bases can get along, discussing the game, and winning and losing with dignity.
> 
> Other fan-bases can't. They pout, whine, make excuses, and welch-out on bets...



Some among them start things they can't finish.  Battle ship mouths, tin can everything else.

When they act the fool, it's "fun" and "adds to the forum" when you give them a dose of it you "can't take it"  or "take it too" seriously."  They get all enraged but claim they are "just laughing."  Whiners.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Now now, we all know Satan, er saban would never contradict himself.  Who would think such?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some fan-bases can get along, discussing the game, and winning and losing with dignity.
> 
> Other fan-bases can't. They pout, whine, make excuses, and welch-out on bets...



I have discussed the game and that the only thing that matters is the score when the clock reads 0:00. The only thing I ever brought up about the game was the hit on Dre by Badger. I thought it was dirty. As far as the bet, I have always lived up to my end of the deal and to be honest with you, I don't know who you are referring to renigging on the bet.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Only a select few are allowed to act like jerks if they choose.  The rest of us are supposed to "take it" and are wrong if we don't.



No kidding.

If I would have typed half the junk posted above I'd be having lunch with Proside trying to figure a way to get back on the forums.




And for the record....there's always a way.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> That I am



Some people just refuse to be offended...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Some people just refuse to be offended...



I'm too old


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sure.  One is absolutely pertinent to the other.
> 
> But if it pleases you, I'm actually in favor of Alabama getting in.
> 
> ...



This is how I play it...shoulda seen me pulling for Auburn last year


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some fan-bases can get along, discussing the game, and winning and losing with dignity.
> 
> Other fan-bases can't. They pout, whine, make excuses, and welch-out on bets...



Speaking of fan bases, I heard that you were once a Miami canes fan and jumped ship when the water got too rough.  What team are you going to jump to when LSU falters?  Are you going to start calling yourself by the coach's name of whatever that team is?  I know you go by Honey Badger on another forum, have you always had these man crushes?


----------



## golffreak (Nov 29, 2011)

If the coach of your favorite team hasn't lied, stretched the truth, or mislead...give them time. All coaches in major sports either have or will


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I have discussed the game and that the only thing that matters is the score when the clock reads 0:00. The only thing I ever brought up about the game was the hit on Dre by Badger. I thought it was dirty. As far as the bet, I have always lived up to my end of the deal and to be honest with you, I don't know who you are referring to renigging on the bet.



He's like a lot of folks around here, if one Bama fan welches, all Bama fans are welchers.

However, I heard a rumor that Les welched on a bet with Ol Red.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some among them start things they can't finish.  Battle ship mouths, tin can everything else.
> 
> When they act the fool, it's "fun" and "adds to the forum" when you give them a dose of it you "can't take it"  or "take it too" seriously."  They get all enraged but claim they are "just laughing."  Whiners.



Same could be said for all fan bases represented here on the forum.  :nono:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Same could be said for all fan bases represented here on the forum.  :nono:



I totally agree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

golffreak said:


> If the coach of your favorite team hasn't lied, stretched the truth, or mislead...give them time. All coaches in major sports either have or will.



Yep.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I totally agree.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Speaking of fan bases, I heard that you were once a Miama canes fan and jumped ship when the water got too rough.  What team are you going to jump to when LSU falters?  Are you going to start calling yourself by the coach's name of whatever that team is?  I know uou go by Honey Badger on another forum, have you always had these man crushes?



I like Miami. Just like I like the New Orleans Saints and the Dallas Cowboys too. But I bleed purple and gold for LSU. Just like every other football fan that grew up in Louisiana. LSU is and always will be my favorite team.



David Mills said:


> He's like a lot of folks around here, if one Bama fan welches, all Bama fans are welchers.
> 
> However, I heard a rumor that Les welched on a bet with Ol Red.



As far as Bama fans, there are some pretty good guys on here that talk football. There are a few that are still whining about losing to LSU and posting about it everywhere. Then there is ONE that welched on a simple avatar bet. You figure out who is who...

Now as far as the rumor of my bet with Ol' Red, I lost the bet, the sticker was put on the bumper of my truck, more than several guys from forum saw it on there, and I left it on there until it curled up from being a cheap sticker. 

That being said, that's a lot more than the person spreading that rumor did when he refused to show enough honor and integrity to honor a bet when HE lost. Instead he chooses to work behind the scenes sending PMs and trying to get others to do his dirty work. We all know who HE is...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like Miami. Just like I like the New Orleans Saints and the Dallas Cowboys too. But I bleed purple and gold for LSU. Just like every other football fan that grew up in Louisiana. LSU is and always will be my favorite team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If everybody don't take it down a notch as far as making everything so personal, I'm afraid there is not going to be many people around here for me to chat with.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

golffreak said:


> If the coach of your favorite team hasn't lied, stretched the truth, or mislead...give them time. All coaches in major sports either have or will.



Not Saint Richt.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

"I don't know how many times I have to say this. I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."

I guess Nick Saban never spoke those words either...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Not Saint Richt.



His holliness.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> "I don't know how many times I have to say this. I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."
> 
> I guess Nick Saban never spoke those words either...



I was told by David Mills, his lawyer, that that fact is inadmissable here.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was told by David Mills, his lawyer, that that fact is inadmissable here.



So is this score:

LSU 9  Bama 6


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Some fan-bases can get along, discussing the game, and winning and losing with dignity.
> 
> Other fan-bases can't. They pout, whine, make excuses, and welch-out on bets...



Not arguing, but who welched on the bet, It was really un clear from the start on details, you have nearly every Bama fan on here with LSU Avatars, welching would not be having one at all. Most are for a week or two, but this one got blown up when you would not accept the bet between just you and WHB. Nobody made me bet, I did it , and my avatar is up, and as far as I can tell all others are too, not sure if Miguel bet or not, so that is between, you and him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> If everybody don't take it down a notch as far as making everything so personal, I'm afraid there is not going to be many people around here for me to chat with.



This forum is as bad as it has ever been as far as that goes.  I'm as much a part of the problem as anybody.  This place is always gonna be rough and I wouldn't have it any other way.  But the personal stuff does need to be toned down, you're right.

There are some great contributers to this forum from all teams represented here that don't post here anymore and all that bullcrap is why.  BlackSmoke and greenedawg come to mind for us.  Gatorb and bullgator for UF.  Buzz for Tech.  They are just some of the ones that immediately come to mind.

I know that what I catch myself in sometimes is, some guy runs his mouth, I say something that I know will rile him up, then he does get riled and says something back to me, next thing you know it's been going on for a week and has devolved into calling people girls and saying things about people's mommas.  Retarded for grown men to act that way.  But here we are.

I don't want it to ever get where it's just soft but the personal stuff needs to be toned down like you said.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> "I don't know how many times I have to say this. I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."
> 
> I guess Nick Saban never spoke those words either...



What does this have to do with the title of this thread?  You want it to make it about your quote, go start a thread about it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 29, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> If everybody don't take it down a notch as far as making everything so personal, I'm afraid there is not going to be many people around here for me to chat with.



Nice observation. 
It's gettin old. Really OLD!


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> "I don't know how many times I have to say this. I am not going to be the football coach at Alabama."
> 
> I guess Nick Saban never spoke those words either...



No, he spoke those words on National Tv, bet you never said something you did not mean or bent the truth. It just gets blown up because it is Nick Saban, he is a proven winner , he brought LSU back from the brink of collapse, I liked him when he was at LSU, because he was a winner. Never a LSU Fan, so don`t twist it!!Richt lied about the little dance in the Florida end zone and was reprimanded by the SEC commissioner, do you jump on him. No, you are just scared of a rematch, and some Ga. fans are just jealous that Bama may get a second shot at LSU!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know that what I catch myself in sometimes is, some guy is runs his mouth, I say something that I know will rile him up, then he does get riled and says something back to me, next thing you know it's been going on for a week and has devolved into calling people girls and saying things about people's mommas.



For a moment I thought you were talking about me, but I have never brought anyone's family into it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 29, 2011)

00Beau said:


> No, he spoke those words on National Tv, bet you never said something you did not mean or bent the truth. It just gets blown up because it is Nick Saban, he is a proven winner , he brought LSU back from the brink of collapse, I liked him when he was at LSU, because he was a winner. Never a LSU Fan, so don`t twist it!!Richt lied about the little dance in the Florida end zone and was reprimanded by the SEC commissioner, do you jump on him. No, you are just scared of a rematch, and some Ga. fans are just jealous that Bama may get a second shot at LSU!!!



And when he was at LSU, they thought he was god.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Nice observation.
> It's gettin old. Really OLD!



yep.  see my last post.  Whatever happens Saturday, I'm done with that mess.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> And when he was at LSU, they thought he was god.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

00Beau said:


> No, he spoke those words on National Tv, bet you never said something you did not mean or bent the truth. It just gets blown up because it is Nick Saban, he is a proven winner , he brought LSU back from the brink of collapse, I liked him when he was at LSU, because he was a winner. Never a LSU Fan, so don`t twist it!!Richt lied about the little dance in the Florida end zone and was reprimanded by the SEC commissioner, do you jump on him. No, you are just scared of a rematch, and some Ga. fans are just jealous that Bama may get a second shot at LSU!!!


Quit reaching... You know Richt has never lied! As far as Bama and LSU in a rematch I could care less. It was a heck of a game and I like watching good FB games! So no we aint jealous.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> For a moment I thought you were talking about me, but I have never brought anyone's family into it.



Nope.  you never have.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> yep.  see my last post.  Whatever happens Saturday, I'm done with that mess.



I`m with ya, Truce!!! But Ga, Sux!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Quit reaching... You know Richt has never lied! As far as Bama and LSU in a rematch I could care less. It was a heck of a game and I like watching good FB games! So no we aint jealous.



Agreed.  it was a great game.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Quit reaching... You know Richt has never lied! As far as Bama and LSU in a rematch I could care less. It was a heck of a game and I like watching good FB games! So no we aint jealous.



I`m sorry, anybody that nice can`t lie!!!! It is not in them, LOL!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I`m with ya, Truce!!! But Ga, Sux!!!



Opinions vary.  i love them myself.  And maybe 10-2 sucks somewhere but I don't know where.  

You're a year late.  We sucked last year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I`m sorry, anybody that nice can`t lie!!!! It is not in them, LOL!!!



Thats better. He doesnt have to be mean like saban. He is eye level with his players when he talks to them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats better. He doesnt have to be mean like saban. He is eye level with his players when he talks to them.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

I like to stir the pot and talk smack, and sometimes I probably do get a little personal, and for that I apologize, but I think the bickering and the smack talk keeps this forum interesting. Some folks just take things too personal, those folks should read and not post, that is where the personal attacks start.  

If you can't take it, then don't dish it. I can take it and trust me, I can dish it too. i wear big boy pants.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I like to stir the pot and talk smack, and sometimes I probably do get a little personal, and for that I apologize, but I think the bickering and the smack talk keeps this forum interesting. Some folks just take things too personal, those folks should read and not post, that is where the personal attacks start.
> 
> If you can't take it, then don't dish it. I can take it and trust me, I can dish it too. i wear big boy pants.



I agree with all that.  i think everybody does.  Nobody wants us to all start caring and sharing.  But the personal stuff is just unnecessary and adds nothing to this forum that makes it better.   Nothing.

Cracking on each others' teams is part of it.  Giving each other a hard time is fun.  But there is nothing cool about the other stuff.

I had a long running feud with Spots over absolutely nothing.  That's stupid.  I don't even know the guy.  Never met him.  Yet we were at war and neither one probably remembered how it started.  None of this is that important.

I have never met 00Beau.  Don't know anything about the guy.  But there were some pretty serious insults exchanged culminating in something involving my momma.  That's completely retarded for grown men to act that way.

I can dish it better than most.  I am real good at making people mad.  Odd because I'm actually not like that at all.  And i could not care less what anybody here thinks about me.

But that personal stuff is just stupid.  And the mods let it go for a while, then get sick of it, and people end up going away.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

You know I think alot of what is going on is there are a few Dog fans that have been dishing out what they have received for a few years. I think there are a few teams that arent used to losing. If I have ever got personal I dont remeber it. But wouldnt put it pass me. Us Dawg fans that stuck around here when our team became the laughing stock of the forum have alittle chip on our shoulders. As we should. We lost a few guys for whatever reason, but i'm fine with that. I enjoy talking smack with 99.9% of yall. At the end of the day it's just a game that none of us here have control over, but it is fun acting like we do. It's passion, love, hate, jealousy, lies, religion, and for some of us it's the way we were brought up. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with all that.  i think everybody does.  Nobody wants us to all start caring and sharing.  But the personal stuff is just unnecessary and adds nothing to this forum that makes it better.   Nothing.
> 
> Cracking on each others' teams is part of it.  Giving each other a hard time is fun.  But there is nothing cool about the other stuff.
> 
> ...




do you think the mods keep an eye on me?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 29, 2011)

haters gonna hate...

btw....ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You know I think alot of what is going on is there are a few Dog fans that have been dishing out what they have received for a few years. I think there are a few teams that arent used to losing. If I have ever got personal I dont remeber it. But wouldnt put it pass me. Us Dawg fans that stuck around here when our team became the laughing stock of the forum have alittle chip on our shoulders. As we should. We lost a few guys for whatever reason, but i'm fine with that. I enjoy talking smack with 99.9% of yall. At the end of the day it's just a game that none of us here have control over, but it is fun acting like we do. It's passion, love, hate, jealousy, lies, religion, and for some of us it's the way we were brought up. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!



You're right.  We took a lot of crap for a few years and I have been trying to get my money's worth on some of those guys.  Thing is, we could win the NC and those people wouldn't say anything classy about it.  So why waste time on them?

And yes, there are teams here not used to losing.  And they have short fuses right now.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You know I think alot of what is going on is there are a few Dog fans that have been dishing out what they have received for a few years. I think there are a few teams that arent used to losing. If I have ever got personal I dont remeber it. But wouldnt put it pass me. Us Dawg fans that stuck around here when our team became the laughing stock of the forum have alittle chip on our shoulders. As we should. We lost a few guys for whatever reason, but i'm fine with that. I enjoy talking smack with 99.9% of yall. At the end of the day it's just a game that none of us here have control over, but it is fun acting like we do. It's passion, love, hate, jealousy, lies, religion, and for some of us it's the way we were brought up. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!



When I first got on here BAMA was the whipping boy, I locked horns with OL Red and a few other dawgs at the time, tables turn, I try not to kick a dog (no pun intended) when it's down, so I haven't  the dogs too much in the last few years, nor have I  my Aubbie brethren this year...every team will have it's year on the post...I'm looking forward to LSU's year


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're right.  We took a lot of crap for a few years and I have been trying to get my money's worth on some of those guys.  Thing is, we could win the NC and those people wouldn't say anything classy about it.  So why waste time on them?
> 
> And yes, there are teams here not used to losing.  And they have short fuses right now.


Are you trying to say haters gonna hate?


----------



## gin house (Nov 29, 2011)

All of yall have gone crazy...  You do realize this is a sports forum to talk football and poke at people a little but it is going a little too far and people are REALLY getting offended and uptight about really nothing.  Its a game played by college kids, it great but its a game..........:cow:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Are you trying to say haters gonna hate?



I think so.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> All of yall have gone crazy...  You do realize this is a sports forum to talk football and poke at people a little but it is going a little too far and people are REALLY getting offended and uptight about really nothing.  Its a game played by college kids, it great but its a game..........:cow:



Look who just let himself out of the pantry.  Must have run out of milk and vodka.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Look who just let himself out of the pantry.  Must have run out of milk and vodka.



I wanna reply, but it might get personal!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I wanna reply, but it might get personal!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Nov 29, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with all that.  i think everybody does.  Nobody wants us to all start caring and sharing.  But the personal stuff is just unnecessary and adds nothing to this forum that makes it better.   Nothing.
> 
> Cracking on each others' teams is part of it.  Giving each other a hard time is fun.  But there is nothing cool about the other stuff.
> 
> But that personal stuff is just stupid.  And the mods let it go for a while, then get sick of it, and people end up going away.



I couldn't have said it better myself...I like it!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

I love college football. Absolutely love it! And I love to talk a little smack and stir the pot. Most all of you regular guys know that and those that know me well enough know that I am just kidding around, sitting back and laughing about the reactions that I get. 

But when someone goes out of their way to disparage my name and reputation by sending a bunch of PMs behind the scenes and trying to get others to do his "dirty work" then I am going to stand up for myself. I think most of the rest of you would probably do the same.

The avatar bet debacle is over, I've apologized for the pic multiple times, some people need to get a life and let it go...

If you got something to say to me, be man enough to say it to my face, PM me, or call me. I'm tired of having to say this.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The avatar bet debacle is over, I've apologized for the pic multiple times, some people need to get a life and let it go...
> 
> .


Then why did you keep it as your avatar on another forum???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Then why did you keep it as your avatar on another forum???



Is this true Les?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Then why did you keep it as your avatar on another forum???



Because it bothers people like you and Hugh. That's why.

Geez, you Bammers cry about anything.

Grow a set...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Because it bothers people like you and Hugh. That's why.
> 
> Geez, you Bammers cry about anything.
> 
> Grow a set...


Thanks for dealing with this Les. Maybe now we can move on, and this forum can start to heal........... We all know Honey Badger dont care... He takes what he wants!
:trampoline:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks for dealing with this Les. Maybe now we can move on, and this forum can start to heal........... We all know Honey Badger dont care... He takes what he wants!
> :trampoline:



Never seen so many grown men cry over a illegal tackle and penalty. They act like it cost them the game. Not the fact that they couldn't score when they needed to.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Never seen so many grown men cry over a illegal tackle and penalty. They act like it cost them the game. Not the fact that they couldn't score when they needed to.


You can sugar coat it all you want, the "illegal block" gave our player a consussion which isn't a laughing matter.  Medically speaking, once a person has one concussion, it makes it easier to get another one which can be career ending.
I actuality, you like that.

You told another lie:



Les Miles said:


> Because it bothers people like you and Hugh. That's why.


 I didn't know about this forum until way after the fact so it couldn't have anything to do with "Because it bothers people like you".  I called you out on it but you evidently cried to the admin and had my thread deleted.

The truth is that your "apology" was anything but sincere and you have a man crush on the honey badger and you want to glorify his style of dirty ball.

Nick Saban wouldn't have a glory hog and thug like him on the team.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

David Mills said:


> You can sugar coat it all you want, the "illegal block" gave our player a consussion which isn't a laughing matter.  Medically speaking, once a person has one concussion, it makes it easier to get another one which can be career ending.
> I actuality, you like that.
> 
> You told another lie:
> ...



Like I said earlier David... grow a set. 

Everyone, and I mean everyone is tired of your whining. And frankly, you are starting to bore me...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like I said earlier David... grow a set.
> 
> Everyone, and I mean everyone is tired of your whining. And frankly, you are starting to bore me...


Whining about what????  About you being insincere and less than truthful to everyone here.

I haven't whined one lick about losing the game, I displayed the avatar as I said I would.  But you can't even  address your own character.

What are you going to do, go crying to the mods again?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow.  I can not believe we are still talking about this.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2011)

And the band played on.....


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow.  I can not believe we are still talking about this.



Don`t look at it, if you don`t like it!!!  Whiny!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

I hear they're selling Alabama 2011 SEC Championship shirts down at the GoodWill store for a nickel.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I hear they're selling Alabama 2011 SEC Championship shirts down at the GoodWill store for a nickel.



You may want to go pick a few up so when LSU drops like the Canes you will be ready.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 1, 2011)

Good grief people..ALL COACHES LIE!!!!! They say what they think is the right thing to say at the time, true or not.

This forum needs to be renamed the Pre-K Sports Forum.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Good grief people..ALL COACHES LIE!!!!! They say what they think is the right thing to say at the time, true or not.
> 
> This forum needs to be renamed the Pre-K Sports Forum.



This ^^^^^


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 1, 2011)

00Beau said:


> No, he spoke those words on National Tv, bet you never said something you did not mean or bent the truth. It just gets blown up because it is Nick Saban, he is a proven winner , he brought LSU back from the brink of collapse, I liked him when he was at LSU, because he was a winner. Never a LSU Fan, so don`t twist it!!Richt lied about the little dance in the Florida end zone and was reprimanded by the SEC commissioner, do you jump on him. No, you are just scared of a rematch, and some Ga. fans are just jealous that Bama may get a second shot at LSU!!!



I believe Richt hinted to the team about the celebration.I don't think he knew the entire bench was going to go onto the field.Being you are such an expert,I may be wrong.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Don`t look at it, if you don`t like it!!!  Whiny!!!



Hey man I'm gonna be up your way the early part of next month.  How bout we get together  for a lunch and you can bend my ear about how much you hate UGA fans like me.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You Bammers need to stop whining about quotes, links, and who said what.
> 
> LSU beat you once in Tuscaloosa, LSU will beat you again in New Orleans...
> 
> Bring it!



Never a good idea to count your chickens LESTER...

Roll Tide Roll...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Never a good idea to count your chickens LESTER...
> 
> Roll Tide Roll...



5:51


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 5:51



Do you really think that is funny?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Do you really think that is funny?



If you're not a Bama fan it is.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> If you're not a Bama fan it is.



The joke about LSU and the moon controlling the Tide was funny but this, not so much...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2011)

I must be out of the loop on 5:51. What is that?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 2, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I must be out of the loop on 5:51. What is that?



9 to 6 Lame


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Is this funny???


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is this funny???



Pretty funny...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2011)

How about this quote back in 07 by Miles. 

"I like to talk about what we are and not what we lost," Miles said. "I look at a team that hasn't lost a game in regulation. There has not been a team that has beaten us in 60 minutes."

Hmmmmmmmm. And this is from the real Les Miles. This quote can be documented unlike the Saban quote that is being thrown around.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

And the band played on.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And the band played on.



Yep, sit back down and enjoy the music. Go ahead and order yourself another Shirley Temple.


----------

